# Great Whisky Store in Vienna



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Just returned from Vienna. Had the pleasure of having a friend take me to Potstill, perhaps the finest whisky store I have ever been too.

Spent an enjoyable Friday afternoon sampling some rare tastes. If you have a chance to visit then by all means do.

https://www.potstill.org/

Karl


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks, I need to add this to my list of stops on my next trip to europe. sure wish the euro would get cheaper!


----------

